
US border control could start asking for social media accounts on landing forms - gregdoesit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/28/us-customs-border-protection-social-media-accounts-facebook-twitter
======
netman21
Misleading title. Info request to appear on visa application forms.

